# model extract request



## CPhantom (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope that this kind of request is okay, if not please do tell me.


As in my other topic for Lucario and Pikachu, I am looking for a few more models which should be easier to obtain.


I am needing models of a few characters from American McGee's Alice. These models would be:

Alice
The Cheshire Cat
The White Rabbit
The Mad Hatter


I just think it would be so wicked to have some papercraft models of these four characters sitting on my desk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







So, if anyone has the ability to do this, would they be interested in doing it or helping me with it? ^^


----------

